# Spots/rash from grass? - Pics



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

My son has NEVER had a rash from grass before!
Mind - he wasn't rolling around in our grass...it was at a picnic area...they showed up some hours later. Its the only connection I can make to what caused the spots/rash (also the fact they are only on his skin that was exposed). They do look more like spots rather than a rash.

Here are some photos:

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...otsrash002.jpg

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...otsrash001.jpg

What do you think? Could it have been something else in the grass? What would cause this? He says they really itch. No one else in the family has them though.

Should I be concerned? Any suggestions? Its been...3 days now and they look more spotty than clearing up at all (and a few more have decided to show up on him that were not there before - but still just on exposed skin, nothing where his clothes have covered him)! lol


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Do they still look the same now? None have blistered/crusted over like Chicken Pox have they?


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Nah - they look the same now. Actually, when he is warmer they look even bigger and redder!
Its not the pox - he had those last year (and badly too!).


----------



## treegardner (May 28, 2009)

Could they be some type of bug bite? Fleas maybe? My sister has bad reactions to bug bites, and she always seems to get bit more than anyone else.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I guess it could be. Its just really odd! lol (mostly cause DH was rolling around in the grass with him - and his skin is fine!)...and it looks more like spots than a 'rash'....
They look more hive-ish today though but thats cause hes been scratching them!
Got him on a homeopathic remedy for itching now.

He says hes tired and he slept a lot yesterday and hasn't been eating much - but other than that, he seems well within himself. He could just be tired with no connection to the spots! lol


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

They look like midge bites to me (i'm in the Highlands though, and the nice weather this past few days has brought about an explosion of the things!). Were there cows out nearby? I have a sensitivity to cow blood - if a midge bites me i'm fine, but if it recently bit a cow i get all kinds of hives from them, and once a scary red snake up my arm from an inflamed vein!

If they are midge bites they will go away in the next week or so and should stop itching soon. Rubbing an ice cube on them instead of scratching sometimes really helps.


----------



## AmyKT (Aug 20, 2009)

I came here to ask about DD's rash, but this looks a lot like it. It also started for her after a day on the grass (Easter egg hunt) and it's only on the tops of her arms. The bumps are there all the time, but they fade unless she gets hot. It's weird, and it's been happening for a week. They are really itchy and nasty looking but fade after a while or with Benadryl or Caladryl.

I'll be watching this thread to see if you come up with an answer


----------



## balancedmama (Feb 16, 2007)

Chiggers? Sorry I don't know the actual name for them.







I'm from Missouri and chigger bites tend to happen when people are hanging out in grass.

ETA: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trombiculidae


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey thats funny - we saw one of those red bug things yesterday.

Now that I am getting some names and can google pictures of what these bites look like - it may well have been some sort of bug in the grass that bit him all over.

He has had a bath in bicarb to help with the itching and today they do not look as big or as red. So it is slowly going away I think!


----------

